# 2018 Gibson Les Paul Classic P-90 $1850 Port Hope



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pretty sure this is the Player Puus with satin finish and Richlite board
2018 Gibson Les Paul classic | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji

Gibson - Limited Edition 2018 Les Paul Classic Player Plus - Orange Sunrise


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Dude dropped his price to $1700

2018 Gibson Les Paul Classic | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good looking guitar!


----------

